# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox جــديــد Cyclone Key Officialy Released, World First USB Dongle with FBUS connectivity

## TIGER_GSM

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Basic Information: - World FIRST USB DONGLE WITH Nokia FLASHBUS/FBUS CONNECTOR - World FIRST USB DONGLE WITH Built-IN UNIBOX (COM EMULATOR) - USB Bus powered only, 5V @ 500mA (2.5W) - USB 1.0, 1.1, 2.0 and 3.0 Compatible - Supported  Operating Systems: All NT based Windows OS (including x86 and x64  platforms - drivers signed for 64bit) - this includes Windows NT,  Windows Xp, Windows Vista, Windows 7, and upcoming ones - Lightweight construction - Nokia  Flashbus / FBUS RJ48 connector with TX and RX signalling LED. Pinout is  UFS/JAF compatible (no need adapters anymore, plug it straight). - Based on well-tested AVR32 technology in Cyclone Classic, powered by 66MHz 32bit RISC cpu - USB signalling led (USB transaction signalling) - VBAT singalling led (power-up status of Flashbus port) - Works also as USB dongle for USB-only operations, if USB connectivity with Nokia phones is needed - Operates 100% standalone (after initial registration) - Weight ~25g  *Resellers, Distributors here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Blackberry Tool:
- Works STANDALONE, no need internet access
- Supported more than 260 MEPs, including latest 2012 ones
- MEP2 code generation (simlock unlock)
- MEP4 code generation
- MEP1 code generation
- MEP3 code generation
- MEP5 code generation 
Nokia Tool - BB5 RAP3Gv2, RAP3Gv3, RAP3Gv4, RAPIDOv11, RAPUv11, RAPUv21, Broadcom 21351 Based Phones:
- Supported Interfaces: USB and FBUS
- Flashing MCU,PPM,CNT area (software updates, software repair, language change)
-- SL1 Based:
- STANDALONE Simlock Unlock by Codes Generation (only by FBUS connection)
- STANDALONE Simlock Repair by RPL calculation (FBUS only)
- STANDALONE Simlock Unlock/Relock/Autolock by RPL Calculation (FBUS only)
- All hashes supported
* 6630
* 6680
* 6681
* N70
* N90
* 3109c
* 3110c
* 3250
* 3500c
* 3500cb
* 5200
* 5200b
* 5300
* 5300b
* 5500
* 6085
* 6086
* 6086b
* 6125
* 6126
* 6133
* 6131
* 6131 NFC
* 6136
* 6151
* 6233
* 6234
* 6280
* 6300
* 6300b
* 7370
* 7373
* 7390
* 8600
* E50
* E50
* E50
* E61
* E61i
* E62
* E65
* E90
* N73-1
* N73-5
* N75
* N77
* N80-1
* N80-3
* N92
* N95
-- Sl2 Based:
- STANDALONE Simlock Unlock by Codes Generation (USB/FBUS)
- STANDALONE Simlock Repair by RPL calculation (USB/FBUS)
- STANDALONE Simlock Unlock/Relock/Autolock by RPL Calculation (USB/FBUS)
- All hashes supported
RAP3Gv3 FBUS Only 
* 3120c
* 3555
* 3555b
* 5310 
* 5310b
* 5610
* 5610d
* 6267
* 6263
* 6300i
* 6301
* 6500s 
* 6500c
* 6555
* 7500
* 7900
* 8800 Arte 
RAPIDO USB and FBUS 
* 5320 
* 5800 
* 6110
* 6120 
* 6121 
* 6124 
* 6210 
* 6220c
* 6290
* 6650
* E51
* E63 
* E66
* E71
* N78
* N81
* N81 8gb
* N76
* N79 
* N85
* N82
* N95 8gb
* N96
* E75 
RAPS_V3.03-PA_SL2 CPU FBUS Only 
* 3600 slide 
* 5220 XpressMusic 
* 7210 Supernova 
* 7310 Supernova
* 7610 Supernova
* 7510a 
* 5130C 
RAP3GS_V3.02-PA_SL2 CPU FBUS Only 
* 6600 fold 
* 6600 slide 
-- Sl3 Based:
- Simlock Unlock by Reading LBF Data (USB and FBUS supported)
- Automatic Detection of 20-digits LBF variants
- Automatic Detection of Locked Profile Bits (Telcel Mexico,etc)
- Standalone Calculation of Level1-Level7 codes from calculated COD files
- Factory Relock
- All Hashes supported
• 2690 – RM-635
• 2700c, 2700c-2 – RM-561
• 2730c-1, 2730c – RM-578
• 2730c-1b – RM-579
• 3600s – RM-352
• 3720c – RM-518
• 3720c-2 – RM-518
• 5130, 5130c-2 – RM-495
• 5130c-2 – RM-496
• 5228, 5230, 5232, 5233 – RM-588/593/594/625/629
• 5310 Xpress Music – RM-303
• 5530 – RM-504
• 5630 Xpress Music – RM-431
• 5630d-1 – RM-431
• 5730s-1 Xpress Music – RM-465
• 5800d – RM-356/428
• 6120c – RM-243
• 6300 – RM-217
• 6303c – RM-443
• 6500c – RM-265
• 6500s-1 – RM-240
• 6700c-1, 6700c – RM-470
• 6700s – RM-576
• 6710s navigator – RM-491
• 6720c – RM-424
• 6730c-1 – RM-547
• 6750 Mural – RM-381
• 6760s – RM-573
• 6790s – RM-492/599
• 7210c, 7212c – RM-436
• C3-01 – RM-640
• C5-00 – RM-645
• C5-03 – RM-697
• C6-00 – RM-612/624
• C6-01 – RM-601/718
• C7-00 – RM-675
• E5-00 – RM-632
• E52-1 – RM-469
• E55-1 – RM-482
• E63 – RM-437/450
• E66 – RM-343/345/420/494
• E71 – RM-346/347/357/407/493
• E72-1 – RM-530
• E72-2 – RM-529
• E73 – RM-658
• N8-00 – RM-596
• N86 – RM-484/485/486
• N97 – RM-505/506/507
• N97-4 mini – RM-555
• N97-5 – RM-553
• X3-02 – RM-639
• X5-01 – RM-627
• X6-00 – RM-551/559
• X7 RM-707
• C3-01.5 (RM-776)
• Asha 201 (RM-799)
• Asha 201 (RM-800)
• Asha 300 (RM-781)
• Asha 303 (RM-763)
• 500 (RM-750)
• 600 (RM-701)
• 700 (RM-670)
• 701 (RM-774)
• 603 (RM-779)
• C3-00 (RM-614)
• X2-00 (RM-618)
• X2-01 (RM-709)
• X2-03 (RM-709)
• X2-01.1 (RM-717)
• 2710c (RM-586)
• 7020 (RM-497)
----
- Sending NCK codes through the FBUS/USB
- IMEI repair by ASK-RPL calculation
- Reset FBUS/NCK counters
- RPL Backup, backed RPL file is 100% original with Nokia One (including  all sections, including WMDR and Superdongle Keys, after writing back  phone still can authorize with original sx4 card)
- Downgrade Capability
- Reading ASK Files
- Fast Downgrade Repair
- SX4 Authorization using Cyclone Server (st_security_test repair)
- Standalone SX4 Auhtorization using SX4 Emulator in box
- Repair "Contact Retailer" by standalone recalculating Superdongle Keys
- Certificates Operation: Read/Erase/Write
- Auto-recovery IMEI, if backup found
- RPL Write (IMEI repair, Simlock Repair, etc)
- Full Flash Chip Erase
- Security Block Analyzation Tool
- MCU&DSP Timestamps Read Tool
- Read Security Code (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Reset Security code without data loss (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Read Basic and Advanced Phone Information
- Read Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Write Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Read Product Profile Area
- Write Product Profile Area
- Bluetooth Repair
- DCC Camera (Camera on Standby) one-click analyze and repair
- Factory Defaults setting
- Product Code Read
- Product Code Write
- PSN Read
- PSN Write
- HWID Read
- HWID Write
- Selftests
- Vibra tests
- Backlight tests
- Automatic variant selection 
Nokia Tool - DCT4/WD2 UPP Based Phones:
- Supported Interfaces: FBUS
- Flashing MCU,PPM,CNT area (software updates, software repair, language change)
- ADSP area flashing support for N-Gage/3300 phones
- Direct STANDALONE Simlock Unlock, Relock, Autolock for old Asic2,5,6,7  based products (1100, 1100, 1101, 1108, 1110, 1110, 1110i, 1112, 1112,  1112i, 12i GSM ModulNokia 1600, 1600, 2112, 2125i, 2126i, 2128i, 2255,  2300, 2300, 2355, 2600, 2650, 2651, 2652, 2760 AmericasNokia 2760  Europe/AsiaNokia 30 TerminalNokia 3100, 3105, 3108, 3120, 3120, 3125,  3128, 3129, 3152, 3155, 3155i, 3200, 3205, 3205i, 3220, 3220, 3230  (WD2),Nokia 3300, 3300, 3320, 3321, 3360, 3361, 3510, 3510i, 3520, 3530,  3560, 3570, 3585, 3586, 3586i, 3587, 3587i, 3588i, 3589i, 3590, 3595,  3595i, 3600 (WD2),Nokia 3620 (WD2),Nokia 3650 (WD2),Nokia 3660  (WD2),Nokia 5070, 5070, 5100, 5140, 5140, 5140i, 6010, 6012, 6015,  6015i, 6016i, 6019i, 6020, 6020, 6021, 6030, 6030, 6050, 6060, 6060,  6061, 6070, 6070, 6080, 6080, 610 Car KitNokia 6100, 6101, 6101, 6101,  6102, 6102, 6102, 6102, 6103, 6103, 6108, 6111, 6112, 6152, 6155, 6155i,  616 Car KitNokia 6170 (TIKU),Nokia 6170 (TIKU),Nokia 6200, 6220, 6225,  6225i, 6230 (TIKU),Nokia 6230 (TIKU),Nokia 6230i (TIKU),Nokia 6235  (TIKU),Nokia 6235i (TIKU),Nokia 6236i, 6255 (TIKU),Nokia 6255i  (TIKU),Nokia 6256, 6256i, 6260 (WD2),Nokia 6260 (WD2),Nokia 6310, 6310i,  6340, 6340i, 6360, 6370, 6385, 6500, 6510, 6560, 6585, 6590, 6590i,  6600 (WD2),Nokia 6610, 6610i, 6620 (APE),Nokia 6650, 6651, 6670  (WD2),Nokia 6670 (WD2),Nokia 6800, 6800, 6810, 6820, 6820, 6820i, 6822,  6822, 7200, 7210, 7250, 7250i, 7260, 7270 (TIKU),Nokia 7270 (TIKU),Nokia  7280 (TIKU),Nokia 7280 (TIKU),Nokia 7360, 7380, 7600 (TIKU),Nokia 7610  (WD2),Nokia 7610 (WD2),Nokia 7620, 7650 (WD2),Nokia 7700 (APE),Nokia  7710 (APE),Nokia 810 Car Kit,Nokia 8310, 8390, 8587, 8800 (TIKU),Nokia  8800 Sirocco Edition (TIKU),Nokia 8801 (TIKU),Nokia 8910, 8910i, D211,  N-Gage (WD2),Nokia N-Gage QD (WD2))
- Direct STANDALONE Simlock Unlock, Relock, Autolock for Asic11 based  phones (RSA method) (1110i, 1112b, 1200, 1202, 1208, 1208b, 1209, 1600b,  1661, 1662, 1650, 1680 Classic, 1680 Classic-2b, 2220 Slide, 2310, 2320  Classic, 2320 Classic-2b, 2323 CLassic, 2330 Classic, 2600, 2600a,  2610, 2610b, 2626, 2630, 2630b, 2660, 2660b, 2680 Slide, 2720 Fold,  2760, 2760b, 2760h, 5000, 5030 XM, 6030b, 7070 Prism, 7100 Supernova)
- Read Security Code (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Reset Security code without data loss (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- IMEI Repair ?????????????4 by RPL generation, support STANDALONE RPL  generation (both Flash and Uem areas) for Asic2,5,6,7,11 based products
- RPL Product Data Generation supported for 2125i,2865i,6275i,6610i,7250i
- Read UEM IMEI
- RPL Write (repair IMEI)
- One-click Read UEM IMEI and Repair ???????????4
- Read Basic and Advanced Phone Information
- Read Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Write Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Read Product Profile Area
- Write Product Profile Area
- Bluetooth Repair
- DCC Camera (Camera on Standby) one-click analyze and repair
- Factory Defaults setting
- Product Code Read
- Product Code Write
- PSN Read
- PSN Write
- HWID Read
- HWID Write
- Selftests
- Vibra tests
- Backlight tests
- Automatic variant selection
- IMEI Backup before flash
- FTD (Netmonitor) Activation
- WD2 Format User Area 
Nokia Tool - DCT4 XGold1xx Based Phones:
- Supported Interfaces: FBUS
- Products: 1280, 1616, 1800, C1-00, X1-00, X1-01, 101, 100
- Flashing MCU,PPM,CNT area (software updates, software repair, language change)
- Simlock Unlock by Reading LBF Data
- Automatic Detection of 20-digits LBF variants
- Automatic Detection of Locked Profile Bits (Telcel Mexico,etc)
- Standalone Calculation of Level1-Level7 codes from calculated COD files
- Binary PMM dump
- PM recovery for dead phones
- Read Deleted PM Keys
- RPL backup (exclusive - RPL including Simlock and IMEI block)
- RPL write (exclusive)
- Reset FBUS/NCK counters by read + write RPL (world's exclusive)
- Read Security Code (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Backup/Restore IMEI block
- Reset Security code without data loss (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Read Basic and Advanced Phone Information
- Read Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Write Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Read Product Profile Area
- Write Product Profile Area
- Bluetooth Repair
- DCC Camera (Camera on Standby) one-click analyze and repair
- Factory Defaults setting
- Product Code Read
- Product Code Write
- PSN Read
- PSN Write
- HWID Read
- HWID Write
- Selftests
- Vibra tests
- Backlight tests
- Automatic variant selection
- IMEI Backup before flash 
Nokia Tool - BB5 XGold2xx Based Phones:
- Supported Interfaces: USB
- Products: C1-01, C1-02, C2-00, C2-02, C2-03, C2-06, C2-07, C2-08
- Flashing MCU,PPM,CNT area (software updates, software repair, language change)
- Simlock Unlock by Reading LBF Data
- Automatic Detection of 20-digits LBF variants
- Automatic Detection of Locked Profile Bits (Telcel Mexico,etc)
- Standalone Calculation of Level1-Level7 codes from calculated COD files
- Sending NCK codes through the FBUS/USB
- Reset FBUS/NCK counters 
- Read Security Code (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Reset Security code without data loss (incl. encrypted variants - only device in the world)
- Read Basic and Advanced Phone Information
- Read Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Write Permanent Memory Area (PM)
- Read Product Profile Area
- Write Product Profile Area
- Bluetooth Repair
- DCC Camera (Camera on Standby) one-click analyze and repair
- Factory Defaults setting
- Product Code Read
- Product Code Write
- PSN Read
- PSN Write
- HWID Read
- HWID Write
- Selftests
- Vibra tests
- Backlight tests
- Automatic variant selection 
Cyclone Calculator Addon:
- Unlock by NCK calculation, supported models
B331
BlueBelt
C700
C701
C707
C717
C820
C825
E101FLIP
EL03
I650
MANDARINA DUCK
MISS SIXTY
OT103
OT203
OT203A
OT203E
OT280
OT303
OT360
OT363
OT383
OT600
OT660
OT708
OT800
PLAYBOY
S215
S218
S319
S320
S321
S520
S621
S853
V570
V670
V770
VM621I  COM Emulator:
- Device can operate in COM emulator mode. After activating, box is  visible in system as COM port. It could be used with various free  softwares - just need to attach UFS-compatible cable to Service  
port, and you can now free unlock also older brands (Siemens, LG, Sony Ericsson, Samsung)  Support Area with Flash Files:
- Germany server  Retail Package:
- Cyclone Key USB Dongle
- 6 Months post-sales warranty
- Post-sales support and updates access  Official Facebook Site:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Resellers, Distributors here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## asat

مشكور اخي

----------

